# WTB - transducer



## crankbait09 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey everyone

I am looking for a new or used transducer. Model #XNT 9 20T

I am only after the transducer and power cord. Could possibly buy a whole unit that uses that transducer model if you do not want to part it out.
Please let me know what you have and how much, please include shipping costs.

Thank you
Shawn


----------



## onthewater102 (Sep 4, 2014)

$45 if you can't find one from a member https://www.amazon.com/Humminbird-XNT-Transom-Mount-Transducer/dp/B000MPO8R4

I've got a side-imaging model that i'm probably going to sell - but I'd be asking more than that for it.


----------



## crankbait09 (Sep 4, 2014)

thanks for the link. I keep looking for it on amazon and ebay...............havent looked there in awhile............


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 6, 2014)

think ive got a few laying around. let me check, and if i do, give me $10 for shipping and its yours.


----------



## lefty (Sep 6, 2014)

Is this the transducer for the old piranhamax and 570s. If so I'd be interested in one as well.


----------



## crankbait09 (Sep 8, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365627#p365627 said:


> JoshKeller » 06 Sep 2014, 16:46[/url]"]think ive got a few laying around. let me check, and if i do, give me $10 for shipping and its yours.



any luck finding at least one???


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 10, 2014)

all i have are the transducers only..no power cords


----------



## crankbait09 (Sep 10, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365963#p365963 said:


> JoshKeller » 13 minutes ago[/url]"]all i have are the transducers only..no power cords



Ok. Thank you for looking. Appreciate it


----------

